# Looking for good New/Baby/Little potato recipes!



## andsoitgoes (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm struggling with this! I'm a highly novice "chef" who does all the cooking in the household and I'm in need of sticking to structure when cooking.

I haven't had much luck finding simple new/baby/little potato recipes. A lot of them tend to be complicated.

I just want mostly simple, a few ingredients and possibility for some variety.

Thanks!! 

(I hope I posted this in the right spot!)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Easiest thing to do is roast. If you're roasting meat that takes at least an hour to cook I just salt/pepper/olive oil and toss them in the roasting pan with the meat. Done when the meat is done.

-or-

Toss into a pot of salted boiling water and boil until almost done. Drain well. In a skillet heat up olive oil and a little butter. Toss the potatoes in, throw in some salt/pepper and maybe herbs (thyme, oregano, garlic, dill, and/or rosemary) and cook in the pan until golden brown.

-or-

Roast in a pan with salt/pepper/olive oil until cooked. Sprinkled with grated blue cheese AND cheddar cheese. Leave in the oven until cheese is melted and turning a beautiful shade of golden brown. You'll thank me for that one.:bounce:

-or-

Toss the potatoes with olive oil, green and red peppers, onions, and herbs of your choice. Wrap in foil and place on your outdoor grill, should take anywhere between 30-45 min.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Love new potatoes....here's a couple of ideas to add to Koukou's great suggestions:

Don't take the skins off, just make sure they are clean of any dirt.

1. Boil steadily in salted water till done (knife should go easily through). Drain thoroughly. Crush gently with a fork so skin cracks in several spaces. Spray with oil, season with salt and pepper, put onto baking tray in pre-heated (turn on when potatoes start boiling) 220C/450F oven for 15 mins till crispy and golden brown on cracked edges.

2. Boil steadily in salted water as above. Get a potato masher, crush them into rough chunks. Mix with any or all of the following, as you like...
- fried diced bacon and onion
- cooked frozen peas
- grated cheese
- sauteed sliced leek
- loads of butter and an egg yolk or two (depending on how much you are making)
Place over low heat in pot and gently combine all ingredients. 

Top, if liked, with sour cream, more grated cheese or greek yoghurt and snipped chives/sliced spring onions.

3. Boil as above, cool slightly, cut into quarters, toss gently in a bowl with tablespoon of oil (olive oil is good, but veg oil is fine) paprika and dried thyme, then onto a baking tray. Cook as in first method.

This is really really yummy with a bucket of sour cream


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Stuffed Potatoes with Bacon and Cheese

20 potatoes (cook until tender)
4 slices lean bacon (cook then chop)
4 1/2 ounces sharp cheddar cheese, grated 
2 ounces butter 
freshly ground salt and pepper 
1 pinch grated nutmeg 
1 tablespoon olive oil
oregano

Mix all the ingredients then stuff the potatoes, a dap of olive oil and bake for 15 mins at 400.
These are cute on a plate because they are small. Another twist is cooking the potaotes until tender and filling them with blue cheese or gorgonzola and then baking for 15 mins at 400.

Petals


----------

